# Most "Beautiful" Horse Photo-Not the Shiny Beauty



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

*POLL!!!: Most "Beautiful" Horse Photo-Not the Shiny Beauty*

Sorry for the wait, but here is the poll for the contest I made:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/most-beautiful-horse-photo-not-shiny-45733/page5/

RULES:
1 vote per person(too many names for poll)
and that's it! polling ends in about 2 weeks

You can vote for me,too!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

So we just reply here? I will have to really look through the whole thread again...


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

Dang it was hard to choose! but I am always a sucker for cute kids and ponies! I pick Disneycowgirl.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

I vote for MN Tigerstripes .


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

My vote is for Laurenlovesjohnny - that picture is just too sweet.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

OMG sooo hard! But my vote goes to Kyna


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7070/MN Tigerstripes


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

ilovelucy said:


> disneycowgirl.


:d that was hard


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

dantexeventer

Wow, that was really hard. I just spent like 15 mins looking at all those pics over and over again. LOL


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

This was hard.... but I just love the picture of* Laurenlovesjohnny*


----------

